# Any one need a plow truck Baltimore area



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a western 8ft blade and a western pro flow salter?


----------



## maxkicker (Jul 30, 2006)

how much for the salter? dont really need the blade but just currious on that how much?


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

30 an hour but probably alittle late


----------

